# Is this worth putting money into



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Picked it up for free. Pressure gauge goes to 2k haven't plugged it in yet. Needs new hose asap.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

ah an old twin piston cast iron mustang jetter. They were the first to come out with a small jetter for doing residential lines. I had one till one year the pump froze up and cracked. I still have it buried in the garage somewhere. The pump I had used ceramic pistons so it was capable of running hot water without any pump damage.

If I recall the unit I have is rated at 1100 PSI at 1.2 gpm. That one is 1300 psi just over 2 gpm


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Don't forget to grease the zerk.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks for response. I'm going to fire it up when I get back to the shop today and see what happens

1300psi enough for sludged up 2" cast?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I recall back in the mid 1990s Spartan bought them out along with National. I think they are still in business. I remember that they started selling rodders which looked a lot like the old National rodding machines. I think they called it the M60 or something like that.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Are you saying I can run hot water in this thing? I don't like hot or grease but on sludge it can be nice


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Yep you can up to 160º F Here is that jetters specs. 

http://www.mustangunits.com/1302.htm


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Awesome. Thanks a bunch man!


----------

